# Brunswick Ga Redfish New State Record Caught



## BowtechRedneck (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey guys my house just burnt up lost everything till insurance pays off im staying with family in brunswick.My cousin has a nice little boat with a 9.8 mercury 1967 110 model starts fine but didnt pump water i dropped the lower end sure nuff the pump is shambles.Found the rebuild kit for 47.00 bucks on net the local marina wants almost 80.00 for it i told them to forget it.I was woundering if maybe someone out there with alitte more know how wanted to help me get this thing pumping with the redfish sign picking up id thought maybe Id meet a good fishing buddy down here as well to stock the freezers that doesnt have a boat.So if you guys know anyone thats like an outboard shade tree mechanic let me know please so we can go get that new state record mid August they school  and september really booms here


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 17, 2010)

Look around here and you can find out just about anything you want to know.  Register, and any question you have will be answered.

http://forums.iboats.com/forumdisplay.php?f=25


----------

